# Nooooo 79 degree to %72 humidity



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Well since Im new here around and I read so many posts about the humidity and heat issues in the humi I decide to use a second electronic hygrometer and termometer to check the situation.... And ahaaa this cant be true.... I just let my sticks sleep in a 79 degres and %72 humidity.... 

So as you notice (or not) Im outside the US and we dont have the "real" KL over here but I found something similar as below... (ok I cant post images now  )

images.hepsiburada.net/assets/PetShop/200/PetShop_507906.jpg


well I have 96 cigars in my Humi and Im very sad about the situation... I think I will try to setup a coolidor. But maybe you will have some suggestions for this pure man. 

Do you think the sticks are done? Is it to late? maaaaannnnnnray:


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

as long as there is no mold, you are ok.....

it would be nice to see the temp down a touch, as you are asking for mold or beetle hatchings. humidity could be brought down a touch too. that KL you show looks as if it would work. Its silica based right? The coolidor may be a great idea, depending on your room temperatures.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Your sticks are fine, just let them stabilize at a lower humidity and temp (if u can). Enjoy the sticks and apparently the great weather!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I think your biggest issues is your temperature and not the humidity. You can always bring the humidity down gradually to, say, 65%RH. High temperature will promote higher possibility of beetle hatching.

Coolidor won't help you with temperature, but it will save you from high humidity if you use a two-way humidification like, silica gel KL I assume, is in your picture. Just drop some dry KL in the coolidor and you'll see the humidity will come down.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I asked Tony about this about a week or two ago and he got me on the right tracks. Getting the humidity is not the issue, it was the Temp which was my concern down here in Houston. Well, he pointed me towards this...

Freezer Blocks


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

They should be fine with a little rest at the humidity you are looking to stablize at. If the heat ranges are up there for you a wineador may be your solution to help keep your temperatuers in the acceptible range. Just keep an eye out for mold and/or beetles


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

zeebra said:


> I asked Tony about this about a week or two ago and he got me on the right tracks. Getting the humidity is not the issue, it was the Temp which was my concern down here in Houston. Well, he pointed me towards this...
> 
> Freezer Blocks


That freezer blocks might be a pain in the @$$ in the long run. If temperature control wasn't an option, I would probably just freeze the cigars before putting them into the coolidor...


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

You guys are just great! Thank you thousand times. 

There is there is no mold and I didnt recognize any beetle activity till yet. Brave humi...

Its right "silica gel" and I already drop some dry KL in my Humidor.

So if the coolidor will not help with temperature, I will skip this idea. But I still need more room because I will get around 300 cigars over Cbid.... I know I know but it is not easy to find premium cigars in Turkey and a fellow of me will transport them from US to TR (hope will not get any troubles because of me...)...

I have also liquid Propylene Glycol in my Humi and it hast the following talents;
* serves as a solvent
* connects and stabilises insoluble fluids (emulsifier)
* helps to bind and transport other substances (excipient)
* holds and dissolves active ingredients equally in a medium
* attracts/holds water/moisture (hygroscopic)
* reduces the freezing point
* increases the boiling point
* offers outstanding stability with high flash and boiling points

I will put for first reaction freezer blocks to cool it down.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay I hope I this will explain the situation. Hups I added more...


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

The only reason I would not advise the use of cooler block is maintaining constant temperature. I don't know how stable the temperature will be using the cooling blocks, but if I had my guess, the temperature will go up pretty quickly over few days and you'd need to replace it. The rapid up and down of the temperature is not good for your cigars.

If you can manage to keep the temperature somewhat constant, in return, your RH% will be easier to manage. Juggling temperature AND RH% will be a nightmare if you're not careful.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I got the smaller blocks for my 50 qt cooler and so far so good. They were like 3 bucks and the come in packages of 2 so I always keep on in the cooler and one in the freezer, and swap em out when I temps are rising. When I see my temps go above 72, I put the cooler block in. Again, I've only been doing this for a few days and summer temps have not really hit to the highs.

Thanks for your input though, always learn something new!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok the attachment didnt work correct. So here I give one more try with the links. I hope I this will explain the situation.

img847.imageshack.us/i/50275740.jpg/
img135.imageshack.us/i/59878734.jpg/
img810.imageshack.us/i/44790145.jpg/
img858.imageshack.us/i/10834385.jpg/
img543.imageshack.us/i/58077390.jpg/

So the blue has water, the green one Propylene Glycol and you see the KL


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

You don't want that setup. You typically do a 50/50 mix of propylene glycol and water if you use a sponge or gel jar.

Unless you are having problem with low humidity, take those cups out (both PG and water). Kitty Litter will add and take away humidity by itself if you have enough in there. Kitty Litter only needs water.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

For the most part you will not need to use PG solution but maybe once every year or so if you were using just the sponge humidifiers. With the KL you only need to use distilled water.

PG evaperates at a much slower rate then water. 

I agree that if you already have the KL with water in side you should remove the other 2 cups out.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok no PG inside. Only KL and Water. And I will take the Humi to a colder room.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

you are using distilled water right? I dont remember if you specified or not:hmm::hmm:


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes only distilled water. Double distilled water for sure


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

just give th KL a few hours check the readings then adjust from there.
I'm no expert with the stuff but i'm sure someone can give you some tips here and there to help you on your way.

Hope all works out well


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Let me thank you all. I will let you know about the result.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Just to be a little more clear, make sure you read the threads from the Kitty Litter if you decide to go with it. You also don't need the glass of water in there. Just have the Kitty Litter absorb some water and let it control the relative humidity by itself.

Try spraying your Kitty Litter with a spray bottle and see how well your humidity holds. Spray it if your relative humidity is low. If you're having to spray it often, use larger quantity of Kitty Litter.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok its 04:55 now; close to the Morning and Im check the Humi; 72 degree to 70 humidity... I will follow your suggestions* Tman*. Thank you all for guideing me into the light.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

No problem brother! Good luck with your humidor. Let us know if you have any further problems!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

So after time passes by, the situation is still the same. I think I should add more Kitty Litter and I will give the Freezer Blocks a try.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you use KL
Use it Dry..................
If you use Beads
Use them Dry..................


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Everything used dry. Maybe the Humi is to stubborn...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If everything is dry, the RH of contents is high


give the Dry KL/Beads time....all will be ok


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> If everything is dry, the RH of contents is high
> 
> give the Dry KL/Beads time....all will be ok


couldn't agree more. just give it a little bit and keep checking in.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

So I add more KL and a Freezer Block. 77 to 70%. I decide to go for an Wineador. Found two one is a no name 259 USD

and the other one is Hoover








I got this one for 515 USD
maybe I will find more but we dont have so much alternatives down here...

Well we will see.


----------

